# Why did my does udder enlarge after breeding?



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

2 yr old ff alpine doe. Bought her after she had dried up from her first kidding. Her udder was flat and her teats about 1.5 inches long. One week after breeding her udder has filled in just a bit- not like it's full of milk, just like her mammary system has swollen a tad- and her teats have swollen and grown a bit 
Is this from being pregnant and why does it happen? I'm not worried about her health, just wanting to learn. 
Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be more inclined to think it is from the spike in estrogen due to heat. One week after breeding a little early for udder development due to pregnancy.


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

My mistake I wasn't clear. It happened a week after she was bred and that was 3 weeks ago. I know that does will begin to develop an udder close to kidding, but this seems really early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with the spike in estrogen. Even being a week later.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Absolutely...any hormone change throws a body into a loop.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Yup, the hormones are what is causing it.


----------

